# Cargo Trailer Conversion?



## CharlesFamily (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been looking for a trailer for a while now, but I'm having a hard time finding exactly what I want! We still have a full-sized horse that my daughter will be showing in 4-H this year and we enjoy trail riding, so I need to be able to haul him. I also want to safely haul the minis. We were looking at a stock trailer with a full divider so that we could haul the minis and the big horse together if needed. We also want something with a ramp and a divider that can be removed so that we could also use the trailer to haul my husband's Harley.

On Craigslist today, I saw a converted cargo trailer that has everything we are looking for. The seller states that they use the trailer to haul two full-sized horses and they have built some great collapsible aluminum straight-load stalls in the back. It looks like it would definitely work for what we want and have plenty of room up front for the carts and tack.

What I am wondering is what should I be looking for on this trailer to make sure it is safe? I know others on here have converted cargo trailers to haul their horses. I know the main issue is the flooring as cargo trailers were not made to haul horses, especially full-sized horses. They did install windows at the head of the stalls that slide and are barred, so ventilation is taken care of. It is a double axel trailer and the horses stand over the axel towards the rear of the trailer.

I searched previous topics, but just could not find what I was looking for. Anyone have any advice of what I should make sure this trailer has if I go look at it?

Thanks!

Barbara


----------



## Minimor (Feb 19, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't look at this trailer at all. I'm not keen on hauling Minis in a converted cargo trailer, and big horses? Never.

However, I would look at the floor, for sure--if there aren't cross supports under it every two or three feet I would say no thanks and walk away. Maybe some people haul their big horses in trailers with less floor support than that, but I don't.

Also check the walls--and honestly I don't know just how you do check those for strength, but I know that some/many cargo trailers have walls that are not strong enough for horses. With Minis it may be okay, but for big horses--is the wall strong enough to hold if a full size horse leans full on it or gets thrown against it in a hard stop or accident? Cargo trailers are made for stationary loads, not for living creatures that can lean on, push against or kick the sides of the trailer.

I would also check the balance of the trailer when loaded. You are not supposed to put the horses behind the axle, and in some trailers this is more crucial than in others. A rear weighted trailer, depending on the placement of the axles, may very well tip up, taking the weight off the hitch--while you may think this is a good thing, to take the weight off of your tow vehicle, such isn't necessarily the case. A rear weighted trailer is likely to start fish tailing and can cause a wreck. If I'm hauling only 1 horse, even if it's a small one and most definitely if it's a big one, that horse goes in the front of the trailer. If the horses are over the axle, that's one thing, but if they are over and behind, or mostly behind, the axle, that is not a good thing.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you so much! This is exactly the reply I was looking for. It looks like a great set-up, but I have some reservations about the trailer, too.

Barbara


----------



## ruffian (Feb 19, 2011)

We hauled in a cargo trailer for years and loved it. It's still being used by a miniature horse owner to this day. But Miniatures only. I would never put a full size horse in one. They don't have the wall strength to stop a hip or hoof from going through.

But I would still being using my cargo trailer if we weren't showing quite as many. It hauled and loaded great. Horses seemed to ride very well in it.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for the replies!

The woman selling the trailer called and she is very nice. She told me that it is actually not a converted cargo trailer - but was custom built by a man who showed Halflingers and wanted a way to haul his cart and horses in one. He added an electric winch to the front to pull the cart into the front of the trailer and anchor it down, and then could un-collapse the aluminum stalls to load the horses in.

It is an aluminum skin with steel beam reinforcement throughout the trailer - under the floor and in the walls. She and her husband had it thoroughly inspected because of the same concerns - floor and wall strength when hauling horses. She said it has done great.

All of that makes me feel better - knowing it was not actually just a cargo trailer converted for horses, but a custom built trailer. I am intrigued by this trailer and may make the trip to look at it as it seems like it would really work - any further opinions with this new information?

Thanks!

Barbara


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2011)

I would really worry about hauling horses in a trailer that had just one axl. I know others have and haven't had any tragedies. But I also know that a lot of people never wear a seatbelt and have just been lucky enough to not be in a car accident. For my money and my horses, it's got to be something designed to safely haul horses. And I have trailers on two ends of a price spectrum. One I only paid $1,500 for and it's awesome IMO (little gold bumper pull). The other is a more expensive (relatively speaking) gooseneck. Both trailers work great and they are both safe for hauling horses -- that's all they were made to do.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies again! It is a double axle trailer. We are going to make the trip to see it. I will let you guys know what we think after we see it.

Thanks!

Barbara


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a cargo trailer and love it! I have never had any trouble with it. I do load my horses in front of the axle as I usually only take two. The walls are covered in 1/2" plywood.

That being said, I only take them about an hour away from my home. If I were to go too much farther I have a friend haul for me. But most shows are only an hour away.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you again everyone for your very helpful replies!

We made the trip and it is an extremely well-made trailer. Steel reinforced throughout covered with plywood and fully matted in the back. The ingenuity of the design of this trailer is amazing and was very well-thought out. However, I think we are going to pass on it as it is actually more trailer than we need! With the cost of gas going up, there really is no reason for us to buy more than what we need when we can make do with a smaller trailer.

But I really do appreciate all of the help we received. I read all of the replies to my husband and we knew exactly what we wanted to look for and what we needed to ask. So, now I get to keep trailer shopping!

Barbara


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2011)

I look forward to hearing about the trailer you all get!!! My little gold bumper pull was my first horse trailer ever, and the gooseneck just my second. I am still smitten with both even after all this time. I love horses and the "toys" that go with them


----------



## LindaL (Feb 19, 2011)

Price of gas not withstanding...a bigger trailer is actually "better" than a small trailer...as we found out when we quickly outgrew our smaller trailer....LOL! The trailer we have now we are still wanting to customize, but I am already stressing how we will haul 5-6 Minis home from Nationals!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 19, 2011)

Linda - I think you are right! I think my husband may have an ulterior motive to wanting a smaller trailer - he thinks it will keep my from buying more!



BUT - the trailers we are looking at have PLENTY of room for the three minis I have now - plus more if I ever decide I need more. But I think our barn is very full, I am happy with what we have. Although, saying that, I just realized I bought two horses just in 2010. Oh well! Even if this trailer wasn't the right one, trailer shopping is always fun. And we finally moved from the "talking about it" stage to the actual "going and looking" stage - so we are on the right track! I WILL have a new trailer in time for spring shows!

Barbara


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 19, 2011)

I hated trailer shopping, it was so stressful for me. My biggest obstacle was wanting a very, very lightweight trailer to save on gas, and be able to easily haul with any of our tow vehicles.

Ended up ordering a custom miniature horse trailer from eclipse, they were great. My trailer will be able to haul 4, and be under 1000lbs. It was under $5,000. Could have been a bit less but I added a lot of things.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 19, 2011)

Eclipse is the trailer I am looking at! We stopped at a trailer dealer today and looked at one. They look very nice! We are also looking at a stock type trailer. There is a dealer near us that has new ones for under $4,000.00 - the price has my husband sold on that!

Here are pictures of the cool trailer I looked at today in case anyone might be interested in a nice trailer!






The two collapsable stalls - they are very sturdy.






This is what it looks like when both stalls are completely collapsed. There is nothing to remove, they fold flat to the wall and get strapped to the wall for stability. What you can't see in these pictures is the huge amount of cargo space in the front. That's why we were so surprised at how large this trailer is and with four very large windows, it is very nice and bright.

As I said, a fantastic trailer - just a little too big for us right now!

Barbara


----------

